# Let sleeping babies lie...



## Kristina (Dec 15, 2011)

I just thought this was cute - it is so funny that they each always go to their own little cave, and it is the same cave every time


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Dec 15, 2011)

that is the sweetest picture!


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 15, 2011)

thats funny and very cute.


----------



## Tom (Dec 15, 2011)

How neat to catch that moment. Cuties.


----------



## mattk (Dec 15, 2011)

Very cool pic.


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 15, 2011)

Adorable. Funny how the closest one fell asleep halfway out of it, lol


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 15, 2011)

That pic made my day!!


----------



## JoesMum (Dec 15, 2011)

AWWW!


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 15, 2011)

Die-ing off cuteness here.

Since getting big momma, i have seen her asleep many times sprawled out with her eyes closed....Before tiago woke up at the slightest sound or jolt soo i never seen him sleeping! 
They are adorable......


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ShadowRancher (Dec 15, 2011)

That's pretty awesome...I may ha e to go have a lie down from all the cuteness


----------



## l0velesly (Dec 15, 2011)

Awe, how precious!!


----------



## nikki0601 (Dec 15, 2011)

So freaking cute!!


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 15, 2011)

Very very cool...


----------



## Redstrike (Dec 15, 2011)

What a bunch of characters!


----------



## Weda737 (Dec 16, 2011)

Sure sure, they're all cute, even though they all pretty much look the same. But I can honestly say this is just adorable, I love the way they curl up, well as much as lump with legs can curl. Great animals for those of us who can appreciate them.


----------



## MatrixDJ (Dec 16, 2011)

That is very, very cute


----------



## Kristina (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks guys  I actually snapped another picture last night, right before lights out - they were all sleeping in the exact same caves. They know which one belongs to who. Too cute.


----------



## Tony the tank (Dec 16, 2011)

Great pic..


----------

